# Irish Applicant



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi there. My apologies if I should have posted an introduction message or something, first time posting on this site. Basically I have an odd query, I am from Ireland and have 6and a half years sworn service with An Garda Siochana, the national police force of Ireland. I have been looking at employment in departments in New England, I am wondering if you guys have ever heard of a non citizen getting appointed due to previous policing experience? I have always had a dream of working in policing in the states, but the route to citizenship is practically closed these days and the reason I ask is that some Australian forces have started to hire Irish cops direct these days. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

I've seen this question asked many times and the reply always appears to be in the negative but I'll leave that to those in the U.S. who know better than I.

The South Australia Police and the Western Australian Police were indeed recruiting experienced police officers from the UK and Ireland. The successful applicants were then sponsored by the relevant force to gain entry to Australia for the purposes of employment.

These were the only two Australian Police Forces who conducted this type of overseas recruitment. To join any other Australian Police Force you need to be resident in Australia and be an Australian citizen or have the appropriate Visa.

Here are some news items relating to how some of the ex Garda are settling in Australia,

http://www.irishecho.com.au/2012/11/26/garda-patrol-goes-bush-in-mild-west/21683

http://www.irishtimes.com/blogs/gen...sh-emigrants-joining-australias-police-force/

Cheers.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I know Ireland was looking for people of Irish decent to work over there years ago.

Too bad the USA wouldn't reciprocate, but if your white European you won't stand much of a chance getting work or citizenship here

We do have one Irish guy working part-time. Think "Permanent Residency" might get you in the door. Takes something like 10 yrs to get citizenship ( legally )

You could always marry a Yank and get in that way


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> I know Ireland was looking for people of Irish decent to work over there years ago...........


That was during the times of 'The Celtic Tiger', this man sums it up much better than I,


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> You could always marry a Yank and get in that way


I have never heard of a non citizen getting appointed due to previous policing experience but 
come on over, Garda. Don't you dare tell them that you're looking for work. Anyone who came here to work got shipped back but you can seal the deal by telling Immigration that you've been persecuted since you revealed that Guinness is not kosher or suitable for vegetarians.

Amnesty will be shoved down our throats soon and they're looking for demorat voters, not workers!


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

Ha register for the vote in loads of states to guarantee employment! Sounds like a plan!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

gardacork said:


> Ha register for the vote in loads of states to guarantee employment! Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Best part of that plan is you don't even have to be citizen to register to vote. You're supposed to be, but they'll take your word for it that you are who you say you are and have the right to vote. Heck if you vote democrat you might even get to do it more than once in an election.


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

Ha democrat would not be my inclination! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Lawman, You beat me to it 

All the best to you Garda and best of luck with your search! Stay safe over there!


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

Ha sure we built the country then before they realised what to do with us we started the police and fire department! The fire department is a shameful part of our history!(He says with tongue in cheek!)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

If you want to get hired in Australia, you should check out the Main Force Patrol (MFP). They are always short handed, but have some killer patrol units.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*gc*... I'll give you my MassCops nom de guerre and my stateside job on one condition...
both of our agencies allow us to do a one-for-one lateral transfer across the pond


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmmm intriguing! (Cue evil laugh)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

FIFY



PBC FL Cop said:


> Lawman, You beat me to it
> 
> All the best to you Garda and best of luck with your search! Stay safe over there!
> 
> From Sunny Florida!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

We have quite a few Off the Boat Lads on the job here, and at least one ex Grada (crazy as a shit house rat), but I believe their parents all travelled to the US just before they were born so they got the dual passports. Worth a look though.


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

Ha unfortunately bx I can't get dual citizenship or anything,seems everyone can get citizenship if us not from the old countries if ya get me!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

gardacork said:


> Ha unfortunately bx I can't get dual citizenship or anything,seems everyone can get citizenship if us not from the old countries if ya get me!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yah, why would we want someone who wants to be employed and do things the right way with no hand outs...

This country is doomed.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

And everyone knows the Irish make horrible cops....


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

Ha we have our own problems like that too! But ya it's annoying to think that I would work there and not take welfare but no I can't get in realistically1

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

BxDetSgt said:


> And everyone knows the Irish make horrible cops....


 Ha oh god awful is what we are! Tough as he'll though!


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

What you need to do is move over here, then apply for a green card. Once you have that you can apply to a few departments that accept green cards...

Here is a discussion and list of states and their eligibility requirements for people coming from outside the US.

http://forums.officer.com/t63985/


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

Joel98 said:


> What you need to do is move over here, then apply for a green card. Once you have that you can apply to a few departments that accept green cards...
> 
> Here is a discussion and list of states and their eligibility requirements for people coming from outside the US.
> 
> http://forums.officer.com/t63985/


Thanks for that link, makes for good reading and also gives me a bit of hope!


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

gardacork said:


> Thanks for that link, makes for good reading and also gives me a bit of hope!


No problem, it definitely provides a wealth of information.


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

It does, ah forgive my ignorance is POST a certifying authority for officers? Also have any of ye on that side of the pond ever thought of attemlting to come to Ireland or Britain to try policing? I know our citizenship rules are not as strict as we have liberal descendent rules, had to do some research for a cousin who is serving in the army cause he has considered retiring to here.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

gardacork said:


> It does, ah forgive my ignorance is POST a certifying authority for officers? Also have any of ye on that side of the pond ever thought of attemlting to come to Ireland or Britain to try policing? I know our citizenship rules are not as strict as we have liberal descendent rules, had to do some research for a cousin who is serving in the army cause he has considered retiring to here.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yes I had thought about coming over there at one point, but I gave up because I thought your citizenship rules were too strict, was I wrong? I would love to move to Ireland.

Some states have a POST system and some don't. But irregardless, once you're certified in one state, you can move from state to state fairly easily.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Come to Florida, the Sunshine State, we need more Mick cops down here


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll show you around paradise for a few days and you'll reconsider wanting to work in MA, regardless of what LGriffin says  just FYI It was 85 here today L...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

PBC FL Cop said:


> I'll show you around paradise for a few days and you'll reconsider wanting to work in MA, regardless of what LGriffin says  just FYI It was 85 here today L...


Have to admit that beats 3 days of rain and 40 degrees


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

Joel98 said:


> Yes I had thought about coming over there at one point, but I gave up because I thought your citizenship rules were too strict, was I wrong? I would love to move to Ireland.
> 
> Some states have a POST system and some don't. But irregardless, once you're certified in one state, you can move from state to state fairly easily.


If you check this link it gives you an idea of our citizenship rules if you are of Irish descent

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ish_citizenship_through_birth_or_descent.html

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gardacork (Apr 29, 2014)

PBC FL Cop said:


> I'll show you around paradise for a few days and you'll reconsider wanting to work in MA, regardless of what LGriffin says  just FYI It was 85 here today L...


I believe that at those temps I tend to head towards dangerous ground with our fair pale skin! Haha


----------

